# W/B Empire Builder



## GoldenSpike (Jun 10, 2009)

This is the my second trip in a month. Both times we have had private cars attached. I've gone years without seeing one.

At the Pasco WA stop:


----------



## Everydaymatters (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice. I'd love to see the inside.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jun 10, 2009)

That looks like the Sierra Hotel-- I can't tell by that photo, but the livery is similar.


----------



## GoldenSpike (Jun 10, 2009)

Everydaymatters said:


> Nice. I'd love to see the inside.


The car is the Northern Sky - promo video will take a few seconds to load:

http://www.northernsky.com/video1.asp


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jun 10, 2009)

Charter cars... boring. They're a dime a dozen.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 11, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Charter cars... boring. They're a dime a dozen.


Its a nice car though its got a dome makes it worthwhile to me.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jun 11, 2009)

Been in a dome, they're overrated. Cramped, uncomfortable.. give be the SSL any day... I love those huge windows.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 11, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Been in a dome, they're overrated. Cramped, uncomfortable.. give be the SSL any day... I love those huge windows.


As a railfan domes mean u can see forward. I would enjoy that.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jun 11, 2009)

Ohh... looking forward... That has to be worth thousands...


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 11, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Ohh... looking forward... That has to be worth thousands...


:lol: Think what you want. Thanks to the OP for sharing!


----------

